# Blood work from 6/8/2010 & pathology report



## carrierobinfl (Jul 22, 2010)

My results or tests never look the same as most. I assume I am not having the same tests run and not sure if there is a point now that everything has been removed. 
T4 6.8. Range 4.5-12.5
T3 62. Range 76-181
ANA negative

Pathology report
Left lobe 4.2x2.8x3 cm
Right lobe 4.2x3.0x2.5 cm
Dilated isthmus and pyramidal lobe measures 4.2x4.0x3.0 cm
Cut section of middle portion contains a pale tan gray nodule measuring 3.5x3x2.5
This nodule is homogeneous and contains multiple lobules. There is a Small amount of uninvolved granular dark red thyroid parenchyma surrounding this nodule.
I was supposed to meet with the surgeon the 26th but was rescheduled to Thursday the 2nd. I am on 100 mcg of synthroid and 1000 mg of calcium everyday. I feel great as long as I take my pill on an empty stomach with water and don't eat or drink anything for at least 30 minutes. When I take with food I feel exhausted and have severe joint pain and body aches. Hair loss is bad. My hair was very healthy down to my waist and naturally curly. I got it cut to my shoulders hoping that would help. It did not help. As for the texture I am fighting the dryness of it with a product called it's a ten miracle leave in product. This spray makes it easy to comb out with a wide tooth comb brush pulls out to much. The hair thing drives me crazy!! I can't stand seeing it in the shower drain. I know this just happened and it will get better but right now seems like like forever away??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carrierobinfl said:


> My results or tests never look the same as most. I assume I am not having the same tests run and not sure if there is a point now that everything has been removed.
> T4 6.8. Range 4.5-12.5
> T3 62. Range 76-181
> ANA negative
> ...


Why is your doctor running the Totals instead of the Frees? Did he/she not run TSH as well?

I am going to suggest that you get a ferritin lab test. You could be deficient in ferritin hence the symptoms you describe. I know calcium plays a role here for now but there could be more than one thing going on and I would not be surprised because of the massive hair loss and pain.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Let us know what you decide to do and how you fare. Your ferritin should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, that better.


----------



## carrierobinfl (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not familiar with what I should ask for in regards to blood tests?
Here is the rest of my blood work.
Protein 7.0 range 6.2-8.3
Albumin 4.2 range 3.6-5.1
Globulin 2.6 range 2.2-3.9
Tsh 3rd generation 1.26 reference range > or= 20 years 0.40-4.50
This was a faxed copy so I cannot make out the rest? Will the tsh include ferritin?
thanks for your guidance and wisdom


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carrierobinfl said:


> I am not familiar with what I should ask for in regards to blood tests?
> Here is the rest of my blood work.
> Protein 7.0 range 6.2-8.3
> Albumin 4.2 range 3.6-5.1
> ...


Did you go to the link I provided for the ferritin? Ferritin is a specific test.

Thank you for your TSH w/ the range. While that is not out of line. I do think your Totals are low which is suspicious. As explained, the totals are bound, unbound and even reverse hormone. Figuring the percentage of each would be a challenge.

The FREE T4 and FREE T3 show only the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake and that is usually as clear as a bell as to what is going on.

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

